# EOS R Hot Pixel experience?



## aquagene (Apr 19, 2019)

So I got my EOS R recently and have completely fell in love with the feel and abilities of this camera. Unfortunately there were a cluster of hot pixels on the sensor that appear in the middle of the EVF. They were stuck red, in addition to a stuck white one in the bottom left. I tried the standard fixes to remap it (sensor cleaning auto and sensor cleaning manual then leave it on for 1-2 minutes and power it off) but it just reduced the appearance but did not get rid of it.

This is the first time I've seen issues such as this in a Canon camera out of the box. I'm waiting for a return label now after it was suggested by Canon to exchange it. Anyone have any similar experiences?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 19, 2019)

I did not notice anything like that in my R . I take it that its a EVF issue (You do not see it in the actual image)? If it's the EVF, sensor cleaning would not fix it.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 20, 2019)

If Canon already suggested to replace it, I would do so.
Maybe you've got a bad copy that needs to be replaced.
Normally Canon QC is really good and they would sort it out before it hits the stores.
It is the first time I've heard about such an issue with an EOS R.


----------



## aquagene (Apr 22, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I did not notice anything like that in my R . I take it that its a EVF issue (You do not see it in the actual image)? If it's the EVF, sensor cleaning would not fix it.


It actually appears on the back screen as well, but is way more visible in the EVF, which led me to believe it was the sensor. I'm returning it now and I think I'll just either purchase the replacement locally or directly from Canon to avoid issues. Honestly the sensor cleaning got rid of most of the hot pixels but I guess the main cluster of them was too much for remapping to handle.


----------



## aquagene (May 3, 2019)

Figured I'd update this. Returned the camera and bought it straight from Canon and this one's been perfect. Seems I did just get a dud. All's well that ends well


----------



## Maximilian (May 3, 2019)

aquagene said:


> Figured I'd update this. Returned the camera and bought it straight from Canon and this one's been perfect. Seems I did just get a dud. All's well that ends well


Thanks for keeping us up to date. 
Have fun and good pics with your new gear. 
And post some of your keepers here


----------

